# Blondes with dark eyebrows



## CrazyPixie (Feb 9, 2007)

I recently started wondering about blondes and their eyebrows. I used to think blondes have blonde, or dark blonde, eyebrows. But than I started looking and I noticed many blondes don't have blonde eyebrows, but more darker ones. Than I started noticing that fake blondes usually do have blonde eyebrows. I know that people with light blonde hair usually have very light, almost invisble, eyebrows. But what about people with gold blonde? What sort of eyebrows do they have?

If you would ever go blonde, would you turn your eyebrows blonde as well?


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 9, 2007)

well if i went blonde i dont think i would but some people dye their eyebrows as well idk


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Feb 9, 2007)

I went blond and kept my eyebrows normal. They aren't real dark anyway, but it didn't bother me.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 9, 2007)

My mum has very light blond hair that isn't bleached and she has quite dark eye brows, they're much more brown.

I don't think I'd bother bleaching my eye brows if I went blond.


----------



## shea26 (Feb 9, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&amp;friendID=20855729&amp;albumID=0&amp;imageID=1371037523

I have naturally blonde hair but my brows are dark... It used to bother me but now I think I would look weird with blonde brows.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

I have light to medium blonde hair and dark eyebrows naturally. I tried lightening my eyebrows once, but didn't like it.

Generally, it is recommended that if you dye your hair blonde that you dye your eyebrows about two shades darker than your hair. But I think it depends on the person and the look they're going for.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2007)

this is one of the reasons i got sick of having blonde hair, my brown eyebrows used to annoy me and i always thought they really looked silly and stood out


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 9, 2007)

I went blonde a few times, and I'd always bleach out my eyebrows a little bit, to get them to that reddish-light brown stage, so I could fill them in with blonde eyebrow pencil and they wouldn't look odd. I mean I couldn't really avoid looking odd anyway with blonde hair... but yeah.


----------



## jessimau (Feb 10, 2007)

I have naturally dark golden blonde hair and my eyebrows are brown, I guess. You can see the color in my profile pic.


----------



## niksaki (Feb 10, 2007)

I have bleached blonde hair, my eyebrows are a light brown, but i colour them in with a little bit darker eyeshadow..i hate light eyebrows. my daughter has gorgeous coppery red hair and her eyebrows/lashes are almost white!


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 10, 2007)

I have natural dark golden blonde hair, and my eyebrows are a pretty similar color but are probably just a shade or two darker than my hair. But they're not *really* dark, so I don't think it's very noticeable. What's annoying is that my eyelashes are also the same dark blonde / light brown color -- but that's nothing that mascara can't fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sagemsid (Sep 30, 2012)

I have naturally blonde hair, and dark brown/black eyebrows. And theres a blonde guy at my school with VERY dark eyebrows and blonde hair.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrazyPixie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I recently started wondering about blondes and their eyebrows. I used to think blondes have blonde, or dark blonde, eyebrows. But than I started looking and I noticed many blondes don't have blonde eyebrows, but more darker ones. Than I started noticing that fake blondes usually do have blonde eyebrows. I know that people with light blonde hair usually have very light, almost invisble, eyebrows. But what about people with gold blonde? What sort of eyebrows do they have?
> 
> If you would ever go blonde, would you turn your eyebrows blonde as well?


 I am a natural dark blonde with a bit of red in mynatural color (which I'm currently growing out, but havent' worn in years)...my eyebrows have always been a brown color. I wouldn't color my eyebrows...I just don't care enough to make the effort, lol.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 30, 2012)

I have blonde hair and dark eyebrows. It doesnt bother me.. it just seems normal to me. I remember when I was a kid another kid on the bus told me I must be a fake blonde because my eyebrows didn't match my hair color. I thought that was so weird for someone to say to me since I assumed it was normal, and it obviously is.


----------



## madii5 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have golden blonde hair, and very dark brown eyebrows :/


----------



## Caleyyy (May 25, 2013)

As a little kid I had really bleach blonde hair but as I got older it darkened to more of a brown or very dark blonde but my eyebrows have always been a neutral dirty blonde. if I dyed my hair blonde id keep them the same.


----------

